
Putin signs law to isolate Russian internet - endymi0n
https://www.ft.com/content/9ba46770-6c36-11e9-80c7-60ee53e6681d
======
bouncing
Relevant article from a source not behind a paywall:

[https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/apr/28/russia-
gr...](https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/apr/28/russia-great-
firewall-sovereign-internet-bill-keeping-information-in-or-out)

